# Flooding in the UK.



## Packerjohn

Sorry to hear about all the flooding in Northern Uk.  So far as I know Cornwall has not been hit that hard.  In the long run "global warming" is a much more important topic than Weinstein Trial or American politics. batter-uk-transport https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/feb/09/storm-ciara-hurricane-force-winds-


----------



## hollydolly

It's not just flooding, unfortunately, terrible as it is, it's 90mph winds which is causing a lot of damage... also planes, trains, and public transport has come to a halt in many places, people are stuck, can't get home, houses and business are destroyed by the flood ( the latter mainly up in the north of the country)..we in the south have the force of the winds mainly...














https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...avel-chaos-thousands-passengers-stranded.html













We've had it now for the best part of 48 hours....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...avel-chaos-thousands-passengers-stranded.html


----------



## saintdave

Sadly Packerjohn it doesn't create sensation and sell. We're copping a fair bit of flooding in and around Sydney as well. Helps to ease the bushfires.


----------



## Lee

Seems like almost every part of the globe has or is now experiencing problems like never before.

Hollydolly, that pic of the car in the sinkhole, we had that where I am, larger and closed the road for months till repaired. I am reluctant to go down that road now, afraid it could happen again in that same spot.


----------



## hollydolly

In the north of the country  the flooding has destroyed so many peoples homes and business.._again._. this is happening far too regularly up there. just devastating for those people, ...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...mroyd-Sowerby-Bridge-flooded-Storm-Ciara.html






















..and these are just a tiny example of what's been happening here for the last 24 hours...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lee

Hollydolly, those pics are heartbreaking, that poor woman with the broom trying to clean up that mess, an impossible task it seems.

Curious, is insurance coverage for flooding available your side of the pond? Over here it seems the insurance companies are making attempts to dodge paying.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning here in the south the rain has stopped, and the sun is out but the winds are still very strong..  I've had no damage to my property thus far after 48 hours , and as I'm on high ground I don't get flooded and I have mature trees and high fences planted all around my garden borders..,   but I live in an area in the countryside which has a lot of tree lined roads, and there's a lot of trees down, and destruction to parked vehicles..


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Hollydolly, those pics are heartbreaking, that poor woman with the broom trying to clean up that mess, an impossible task it seems.
> 
> *Curious, is insurance coverage for flooding available your side of the pond? Over here it seems the insurance companies are making attempts to dodge paying.*


 Same thing here, Insurance companies either demand extremely high premiums or avoid paying by calling it an act of God!!

yes that poor woman up north  with the filthy stinking muddy water, she'll never get here house properly clean or get rid of the smell really, and she's only one of hundreds it's happened to as well...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Aberystwyth. Wales


----------



## hollydolly

North Wales


----------



## retiredtraveler

hollydolly said:


> This morning here in the south the rain has stopped, and the sun is out but the winds are still very strong..  I've had no damage to my property thus far after 48 hours , and as I'm on high ground I don't get flooded and I have mature trees and high fences planted all around my garden borders..,   but I live in an area in the countryside which has a lot of tree lined roads, and there's a lot of trees down, and destruction to parked vehicles..


I've been following this on BBC news since it started.
".....S_o far, the storm has resulted in a month and a half's worth of rainfall within 24 hours for some parts of the UK, causing flooding and power cuts. _
_Power has been restored to the majority of the 324,000 homes and businesses that experienced electricity outages yesterday due to Storm Ciara, UK Power networks has said. 
     A large area of the Eden Valley, Cumbria could lose its water supplies after Storm Ciara damaged a water pipe. Engineers have been unable to carry out repairs at the Watchgate water treatment works near Kendal.  United Utilities is setting up water stations for affected areas, and a number of schools are sending children home.
     Communities along the Calder Valley are assessing the damage following severe flooding caused by Storm Ciara. The area was devastated by flooding at Christmas in 2015 and millions of pounds were invested in flood defences. However, some of the work, including a £30m scheme in Mytholmroyd, is not due to be completed until the summer...."._

Just endless stories every day.


----------



## retiredtraveler

Lee said:


> Hollydolly, those pics are heartbreaking, that poor woman with the broom trying to clean up that mess, an impossible task it seems.


Here is the caption for that pic out of the Daily Mail.

_Misery: Flood victim Karen Smith starts the clear up after Storm Ciara wrecked her home in Mytholmroyd, West Yorkshire _


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sir Walter Scott described here as "Land of the Mountain and the flood". 

We're fortunate that the village is on high ground and has never experienced flooding.  The road below the village has flooded once in my time here, when snow melted rapidly causing the burn to overflow.  Wind is more a problem and in the past some agricultural buildings, garden sheds etc..  have suffered.  A couple of coastal villages have also been cut off when landslides blocked their access roads.


----------



## RadishRose

I was looking at pics of the damage yesterday online, too. Just devastating.

Britain had a hurricane, at 90 mph winds!

Insurance companies don't even sell flood insurance here but you can buy flood insurance from the federal government through your insurance company. I hope Brits are able to do this.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Outside of what our members have posted in this forum, there isn't any news coverage of the floods in the UK, on American media???????


----------



## Don M.

It seems that weather "extremes" are becoming the norm....all over the planet.  As the climate continues to warm, we can probably expect these conditions to worsen, every year.


----------



## RadishRose

fuzzybuddy said:


> Outside of what our members have posted in this forum, there isn't any news coverage of the floods in the UK, on American media???????


Yes, I did see some clips on the news.


----------



## Capt Lightning

"Britain had a hurricane, at 90 mph winds!"

That makes it sound very dramatic, but the picture varied considerably over the country.    While there was extensive flooding in some areas, In this area the peak gusts were about 40 mph with little rain and no flooding. 

We can take out insurance to cover flooding.  When you apply for property insurance,  you have to state if you are near a water course and if there has ever been any flooding in the area.


----------



## Laurie

The flooding is mainly in northern England, not the northern UK.  Scotland has been little affected apart from a few localised pockets and the usual landslips.

That may change this weekend with storm Dennis and some major snow melt.


----------



## terry123

Some of those pictures remind me of the flooding we have had here in Houston in the past.  So heart breaking for so many folks.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> "Britain had a hurricane, at 90 mph winds!"
> 
> That makes it sound very dramatic, but the picture varied considerably over the country.    While there was extensive flooding in some areas, In this area the peak gusts were about 40 mph with little rain and no flooding.
> 
> We can take out insurance to cover flooding.  When you apply for property insurance,  you have to state if you are near a water course and if there has ever been any flooding in the area.


 but here in the south we had 90mph winds.....


----------



## toffee

we got another storm coming sunday -more rain -high winds  thanx for the pics holly shows people what we put up with '


----------



## retiredtraveler

toffee said:


> we got another storm coming sunday -more rain -high winds  thanx for the pics holly shows people what we put up with '


Yeah. You guys are getting back to back storms.


----------



## RadishRose

Be careful, All!


----------



## hollydolly

It's Storm Dennis here today... they're calling it the Cyclone Bomb... torrential rain all day and very strong winds....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> It's Storm Dennis here today... they're calling it the Cyclone Bomb... torrential rain all day and very strong winds....


I know you are on higher ground, but the high winds can do damage too. I hope your property is safe.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I know you are on higher ground, but the high winds can do damage too. I hope your property is safe.


 thanks Pinky...the storm is whipping the trees around in my garden, but they're strong mature trees with a long 6 feet fencing behind them too, so hopefully they'll  not cause any damage, but I have to say , the winds are reaaaally strong today a stronger than I've known for a long time even after last weeks' storm Ciara , nd now it's dark, I can't see what's going on out there . My concern is more for damage that might be caused by flying debris from my neighbours house  they leave things badly maintained in the garden , so easily broken up with bad weather


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> thanks Pinky...the storm is whipping the trees around in my garden, but they're strong mature trees with a long 6 feet fencing behind them too, so hopefully they'll  not cause any damage, but I have to say , the winds are reaaaally strong today a stronger than I've known for a long time even after last weeks' storm Ciara , nd now it's dark, I can't see what's going on out there . My concern is more for damage that might be caused by flying debris from my neighbours house  they leave things badly maintained in the garden , so easily broken up with bad weather


Bad enough as it is, without having to worry about the neighbours debris. That happened to someone I know .. neighbour's overgrown tree fell on her roof, and she wasn't insured for it. He refused to pay for half. Hopefully, there will not be any damage to your property. Keep safe!


----------



## RadishRose

This is pretty scary


----------



## Laurie

*Britain had a hurricane, at 90 mph winds!* 

A hurricane is s tropical storm.

Britain ain't in the tropics and can't have a hurricane any more than it can have a typhoon or a cyclone, no matter how hard the wind blows!


----------



## RadishRose

Laurie said:


> *Britain had a hurricane, at 90 mph winds!*
> 
> A hurricane is s tropical storm.
> 
> Britain ain't in the tropics and can't have a hurricane any more than it can have a typhoon or a cyclone, no matter how hard the wind blows!


Okay, okay. Hurricane FORCE winds, then. Feel better?


----------



## JustBonee

And don't call the wind 'Mariah',    RR ... that's in the states also..


----------



## JustBonee

I had no idea of the many names of  'Wind' events  around the world ...

a list:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_local_winds


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> I had no idea of the many names of  'Wind' events  around the world ...
> 
> a list:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_local_winds


My goodness, neither did I! 
I like the name _Elephanta_
Since I'm in New England, I'm familiar with a _Nor'easter_ 

Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> And don't call the wind 'Mariah',    RR ... that's in the states also..



I remember that!


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> I like the name _Elephanta_



Maybe when elephants fly  ..


----------



## Capt Lightning

I took this picture some years ago from just outside my house....  Not sure what it was, though an Australian gent suggested that it was a "Willy willy".



It's been windy today, but nothing serious.  Forecast is worse for the next couple of days - mainly wind with little rain.


----------



## RadishRose

It looks like tornado activity, but I don't think it touched down.  Just a guess.


----------



## JustBonee

We call them water spouts around these parts.   ^^^^


----------



## Capt Lightning

We do (rarely) get small tornados in the UK, but I've never seen one.  By the time I grabbed my camera, the (whatever it was) had subsided quite a bit.  A minute or so earlier it was much blacker and more defined.


----------



## george-alfred

*I am in the North of England but fortunate to live on high ground,but 200 yards away it is dense woodland and quite a few large trees are uprooted.*


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> We do (rarely) get small tornados in the UK, but I've never seen one.  By the time I grabbed my camera, the (whatever it was) had subsided quite a bit.  A minute or so earlier it was much blacker and more defined.


I had a tornado at my house in Spain , it took the roof off and ripped up most of the palm trees outside my terrace..... I've never been so scared in my life, I was at home alone....


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sorry to hear about your house Hollydolly, but glad that you weren't hurt.  The worst I experienced was the "great storm" of 1987.  Houses like ours that were orientated N-S
escaped without damage, but those sitting E-W, suffered a lot.  The worst that happened us was one broken fence post.

One of my earliest memories was the sinking of the Princess Victoria in a gale in 1953 on its passage from Stranraer in Scotland to Larne in N.Ireland. I used to love watching rough seas and my father took me to watch them on that day (31st Jan - by coincidence, mother's birthday)


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Sorry to hear about your house Hollydolly, but glad that you weren't hurt.  The worst I experienced was the "great storm" of 1987.  Houses like ours that were orientated N-S
> escaped without damage, but those sitting E-W, suffered a lot.  The worst that happened us was one broken fence post.
> 
> One of my earliest memories was the sinking of the Princess Victoria in a gale in 1953 on its passage from Stranraer in Scotland to Larne in N.Ireland. I used to love watching rough seas and my father took me to watch them on that day (31st Jan - by coincidence, mother's birthday)


amazingly in the storm of '87 this  house S-SW  only suffered one slate off the roof , no damge to the fences or trees in the garden , outbuidlings or the house itself... but the road outside was strewn with fallen trees ( we live next to woodland)


----------



## retiredtraveler

I just caught this on BBC news:

_".....The Army has been deployed to help with flood relief as the UK faces a second weekend of weather disruption.
Severe weather warnings are in place for much of the country and forecasters say a month's worth of rain could fall in some places.
The MoD said 75 soldiers from 4th Battalion, Royal Regiment of Scotland, have been sent to Ilkley and Calderdale in West Yorkshire.
They are helping build flood barriers and repair defences.
A further 70 Reservists from 4th Battalion, The Yorkshire Regiment, will also be providing support where required...."._


----------



## hollydolly

retiredtraveler said:


> I just caught this on BBC news:
> 
> _".....The Army has been deployed to help with flood relief as the UK faces a second weekend of weather disruption.
> Severe weather warnings are in place for much of the country and forecasters say a month's worth of rain could fall in some places.
> The MoD said 75 soldiers from 4th Battalion, Royal Regiment of Scotland, have been sent to Ilkley and Calderdale in West Yorkshire.
> They are helping build flood barriers and repair defences.
> A further 70 Reservists from 4th Battalion, The Yorkshire Regiment, will also be providing support where required...."._


 yes that's the north of England, it always seems to get the most flooding there, and the army were sent in yesterday to help shore up the dams  with sandbags, because those very yorkshire towns were flooded just last week when the rivers burst their banks


----------



## RadishRose

Blame Meghan and Harry. We knew they were up to something!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is the first I've read about this round of flooding.  Hadn't seen it on the news nor read any reports about it.  I feel so bad for the residents.  Some people are not taking climate change (global warming) seriously or don't believe in it at all.  But it will eventually have catastrophic results all over our planet.  Here's one of the articles reporting on cities that are expected to be underwater by the end of the century. Several are in N.J. (my state), S.C. and Florida. Since reading the article, I've read that the timeline for massive coastal flooding may be accelerated.
https://247wallst.com/special-report/2019/10/30/american-cities-that-will-soon-be-under-water-3/2/


----------



## Laurie

RadishRose said:


> Okay, okay. Hurricane FORCE winds, then. Feel better?


To be even hurricane force winds need to be at least 75 mph, and while we may get gusts at this speed consistent wind speed of this nature are rare in the UK away from mountain tops and coasts.

Having said that, we have 80 mph gusts forecast for midnight tonight, which may make the halyards in the yacht marina sing a bit!


----------



## Capt Lightning

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is the first I've read about this round of flooding.  Hadn't seen it on the news nor read any reports about it.  I feel so bad for the residents.  Some people are not taking climate change (global warming) seriously or don't believe in it at all.  But it will eventually have catastrophic results all over our planet.  Here's one of the articles reporting on cities that are expected to be underwater by the end of the century. Several are in N.J. (my state), S.C. and Florida. Since reading the article, I've read that the timeline for massive coastal flooding may be accelerated.
> https://247wallst.com/special-report/2019/10/30/american-cities-that-will-soon-be-under-water-3/2/


I think it's all too easy to blame every bit of unusual weather on 'Global warming'.  Looking back through history, you will find many examples of  absolutely catastrophic storms, floods, freezing temperatures and heatwaves.  All of which happened before the invention of the motorcar, aeroplane, CFCs   etc...


----------



## Rosemarie

Poor land management is partly to blame. Planting trees on the high ground would help to contain the water, instead of it being allowed to wash down into the towns, where the drains and rivers are over-whelmed.
I live in the north of England, but I'm on a hill so don't have to worry about flooding. The wind causes a lot of trouble though, but we've been lucky so far.


----------



## retiredtraveler

Capt Lightning said:


> I think it's all too easy to blame every bit of unusual weather on 'Global warming'.  Looking back through history, you will find many examples of  absolutely catastrophic storms, floods, freezing temperatures and heatwaves.  All of which happened before the invention of the motorcar, aeroplane, CFCs   etc...


It's not 'global warming' --- it's climate change causing extremes in both hot and cold. I assume, from the comment, you're a 'denier' so you don't believe (?) this following or don't think it has anything to do with man's activity:

_".....Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_. It found Antarctica as a whole went from losing about 40 gigatons of ice per year in the 1980s to 252 gigatons per year over the last decade. (One gigaton is a billion tons.) All that ice dumped into the ocean has raised global sea levels by 14 millimeters since 1979, according to the study. West Antarctica, home to some of the fastest-flowing and fastest-melting glaciers, accounts for the bulk of the loss calculated in the new work. But the research shows melt in East Antarctica—long thought to be the more stable region—has been underestimated.....".


----------



## Capt Lightning

What I believe, Retiredtraveller, is that you have chosen to misinterpret my post . Climate change, Global warming (play with the semantics all you want) is real enough, but extremes of weather have happened all through history.   I believe that human activity influences it, but not necessarily initiated it .


----------

